# Cutting Crown



## Tezcatlipoca (Aug 16, 2020)

I’m adding crown molding to my kitchen cabinets but all I have to work with is a skill saw. Is it possible to get the right cuts with this and if so how do I go about doing it? I’m not looking to purchase a miter saw. Thanks.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

welcome to the forum.

have you tried cutting the crown with a SkilSaw yet ?
make a few cuts - then you will know.

.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Aug 16, 2020)

not yet I am asking if there is a specific way to do it ( angles) so that I don’t make excess mistakes. 

Do I cut at a 45 angle and then angle the blade to 45 as well ?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

there are some members here that are pretty experienced in trim work.
it's the weekend - give it some time, others will be along soon.
personally, I have never used a circular saw to cut molding. I have always had
either a simple box miter saw or 12" chop saw
we also have a sister site called DIY ChatRoom with a special sub-forum in home trim work.
even a simple box saw can save you hours of frustrations.
10-$15 at your Box Store.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

I found a video on YouTube about cutting crown with a circular saw. there may be others.





.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Aug 16, 2020)

For reference, the YouTube video states angling the saw to 33.9 and cutting the crown at a 31.6 angle top to bottom. 

Is this what anyone suggests when you get a chance. Thank you


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

crown molding (and baseboards) is an acquired skill set.
learned and developed over time through practice.
the way I learned was to make short pieces of different sizes and styles of trim.
only make 12" pieces at time.
yes, you will use up material. in a lot of woodworking skills, the tuition is not free.
photos of the crown you are using may help with more accurate responses.
what kind of saw will you be using ??
(again - I have never used a circular saw to cut crown - nor do I intend to).
looking forward to following your project (with photos).

.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't think you will like the results cutting with a circular saw, way to may ways to mess up. In all the thousands of feet of ceiling molding I have ran, never have I cut it flat. I always bed it in the miter saw upside down and cut all my molding on a 45 for a 90 degree wall. 

I have seen people cut and install just about every way and with every kind of saw and some looked like they had used a chainsaw. I have seen people run it upside down, and a couple times I saw it installed flat against the wall with one run upside down to the others. 

I won't say you can't cut it with a circular saw but you better be dead accurate or it will look like crap.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

The problem with the video is that we never get to see how well the piece actually fits. I wonder how clean the cuts are (up close). 

My spouse and I have enough difficulty cutting perfectly fitted crown molding in our own home when we use a typical 10 inch compound miter saw. 

... and sometimes we cheat with corner pieces and/or caulking. :-(


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Think I would go with an inexpensive miter saw rather than attempting to use a circular saw, sometimes we just have to bite the bullet.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Aug 16, 2020)

Thank you everyone, I will definitely be getting a miter box and attempting with that instead of the skillsaw.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

you also want to research coping. just miters are fine for outside miters/corners, but inside miters are professionally done by coping.

i have taught myself to do the coping very successfully on the table saw, probably because i couldn't get satisfactory results wiith a coping saw...


----------

